# fences



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

any one have suggestions on how to make barb wire fences including posts?

I've seen very realistic pictures in the H O books


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yah. Take a piece of wax paper lay it on the table. Take wood tooth picks and either cut the tops or sand to your liking. Paint to your color scheme, when dry lay them at the correct distance appart, then take black sewing thread and lay across tooth picts and spot them with your choice of glue. I don't know about the little spikes on the wires. But when dry you can stick the tooth picks write in pre-drilled holes and glue. Good Luck.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

derfberger said:


> any one have suggestions on how to make barb wire fences including posts?
> 
> I've seen very realistic pictures in the H O books



be easier just to buy some?


http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bus/bus6019.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed ... that's chain link fence ... I think he was looking for barb wire fencing, like you might find on an old farm ???

I did take a look at Walthers. There, they have chain link fence with a few rows of barb wire on the top (like you might see at a prison or something), but no barb fencing itself.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

for chainlink fence there is thule fabric (the bridal veil ), for barbed wire i would try partcles glued to sewing thread


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

I couldn't find squat online. Please post if you find any.


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

*fence*

i'm using foam so sticking them in is easy

yep i have an entire farm scene with grass, feed lot, and animals.

I have to get the fence up soon or the cows will wander on the tracks

i'll try the black thread and tooth picks, not sure about the barbs


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.advancedmodelrailroad.com/servlet/the-509/HO-Scale-dsh--BARB-WIRE/Detail

I found some.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

More from the same seller.
different?

http://www.advancedmodelrailroad.com/servlet/the-3337/HO-Scale-dsh--BARB-WIRE/Detail


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sherlock Ed ... detective ... no mystery left unsolved! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> http://www.advancedmodelrailroad.com/servlet/the-509/HO-Scale-dsh--BARB-WIRE/Detail
> 
> I found some.


Nice find. That is a great site:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I would think that simply by twisting a couple really thin wires together and painting a rust color would suffice for the barbed wire. I don't think visually you're going to see the barbs in HO scale. In real life they're only about 1/2" in length at the most, so in HO scale you're talking about a detail 0.006" long. Just put a speck of contrasting color paint every so often for added detail. Use round toothpicks for the post and scratch them vertically with a hobby saw to give grain detail.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't give in to those high pricey store bought items Derf. Go ahead, make it yourself, you know you want too.


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Sherlock Ed ... detective ... no mystery left unsolved! :thumbsup:


thank you "sherlock" and my cows thank you also


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's an idea.

I use aluminum window screen for chain link fencing. Here and there I pull one horizontal piece off (not intentionally), and the now-scrap strip has a "bumpy" look to it, might be okay for barbed wire, the strips used individually. Cut a long thin piece of screening, and pull off the top long strip. Comes apart easily.


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

GSC said:


> Here's an idea.
> 
> I use aluminum window screen for chain link fencing. Here and there I pull one horizontal piece off (not intentionally), and the now-scrap strip has a "bumpy" look to it, might be okay for barbed wire, the strips used individually. Cut a long thin piece of screening, and pull off the top long strip. Comes apart easily.


that sounds like a winner 

If i took my time and cut through all the horizontal wires both above and below
it would leave small pieces

thanks


----------



## GSC (Nov 18, 2010)

That would work. The screen material cuts easily with scissors or a razor knife. Leave the "bumpies" on after cutting for the effect of barbs. Toothpicks are a great idea for posts. Flatten the tops a little, stain a drab gray color for weathering.

Fast chain link fencing: The aluminum screening and 4-penny finish nails for posts.


----------



## derfberger (Jul 23, 2010)

looked up ASTM specs on barbed wire ( most educational including the history) i found the barb is 3/4 inch from center and 4 or 5 inches spacing.

Dividing these dimensions by 1/87 would give barbs smaller than the eye could see so i'll go thread or black wire.

besides cutting one strand of screen wire at a time for all i need would soon make me go blind or crazy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

derfberger said:


> looked up ASTM specs on barbed wire ( most educational including the history) i found the barb is 3/4 inch from center and 4 or 5 inches spacing.
> 
> Dividing these dimensions by 1/87 would give barbs smaller than the eye could see so i'll go thread or black wire.
> 
> besides cutting one strand of screen wire at a time for all i need would soon make me go blind or crazy



There are over 2,000 different types of barbed wire. And 500 of them are on display at the Agricultural Hall of Fame:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

derfberger said:


> that sounds like a winner
> 
> If i took my time and cut through all the horizontal wires both above and below
> it would leave small pieces
> ...


Bingo! I love co-operation


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

derfberger said:


> looked up ASTM specs on barbed wire ( most educational including the history) i found the barb is 3/4 inch from center and 4 or 5 inches spacing.
> 
> Dividing these dimensions by 1/87 would give barbs smaller than the eye could see so i'll go thread or black wire.
> 
> besides cutting one strand of screen wire at a time for all i need would soon make me go blind or crazy


Nothing is too small to see. Don't cut corners. (2 cents) IMO. If you can't get the barbs right. Don't do barbed wire. Do Electric cattle fence.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> There are over 2,000 different types of barbed wire.


Jeez, Ed ... that's quite the collection there. What with all of the trains in your basement, I'm surprised to see that you have room for your other collection, and ... uhh ... shall we say ... "indulgences" !

:laugh:

TJ


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't looks like Ed may be up to something


----------



## crazeetrain525 (Aug 14, 2012)

In the past I have read old window screen makes good chain link fence, and it does look very real for ho scale. No one has ever said what to use as post, so I used raw thin spagettii noodles painted silver and glued directly to fence cut at a 45* angle of course. For barbed wire, loop thin gauge mechanics wire around anything you prefer like a chop stick or a #2 pencil, just depends on what size you want the circle to be, then ( if you have the patience like I do ) cut very tiny pieces of the mechanics wire, glue the roll very lightly and roll through the cut offs.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Window screen is really too big for HO.
You can get Tule (cloth webbing) that is the right size for really cheap, and for the poles use brass tube, aluminum tube, or simple nails.


----------



## crazeetrain525 (Aug 14, 2012)

In a previous post I mentioned window screen and raw spagetti noodles painted. I forgot to post pic of current area I started recently.








Hope the pic works. Im still new to the forum.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great! Very convincing!

Maybe add a tiny silver bead on the top cross bar, atop each post ... a finial cap/cross post mount like you'd have on a real fence? Just a thought.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Gary Kirberg (Aug 24, 2012)

Hobby Lobby has a silver twisted thread in their fabric aisle that I use for cables. It might also look good as barb wire.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I stand corrected...Your fence looks great!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

